# New pics of Jasper



## reptileszz (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi all, thought I would just post a couple pics of Jasper who is 5 months old. He hasnt slowed in the least, eats daily and basks all day. 

















Thanks for looking!
Carole


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 11, 2007)

that thing is the Hulk of all B&W's. Great job but maybe you should stop feeding him steroids!!!!!  lol he's awesome


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 11, 2007)

Jasper is very handsome. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## olympus (Dec 11, 2007)

The bright white color is hot.


----------



## COWHER (Dec 11, 2007)

i agree i love the bright contrasts


----------



## techhousejunkie (Dec 11, 2007)

I hope my red gets that big at 5 months. Awesome b&w man.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 11, 2007)

WOW he looks great!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 11, 2007)

Carole, he is one awesome tegu, and I am not saying that because he is one of my stock. He is a real looker, it also seems like all of the selective breeding is paying off. I breed for the color, size and disposition, he looks like he has it all.


----------



## playlboi (Dec 11, 2007)

man, that tegu looks sweet. i like the patterns and colors


----------



## Mike (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, that is a gorgeous tegu.


----------



## dorton (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, 5 months, I hope mine looks that nice in a year!!
Super nice looking tegu.


----------



## reptileszz (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi, thanks for all the compliments guys! I hope he stays all bright like that. They dont fade with age do they? Or do they?

Thanks,
Carole


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 13, 2007)

I think he will only get better, he is going to be an awesome looking adult.


----------



## reptileszz (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Bobby. I just love him so much. I do wonder about overfeeding. How many times a week should a tegu this size/age be eating mice and how many at a clip?

Thanks,
Carole & Jasper


----------



## nat (Dec 13, 2007)

that tegu really is black and white! ha ha I mean to say that his contrast is really clean, compared to my tegu, which is more dirty, grayish (probably has to do with sleeping in dirt all day but that's besides the point ha ha). Really handsome boy you have there!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 13, 2007)

He don't look too fat to me, he looks very healthy. I would not change a thing. As for the color Nat, there are duller looking tegus than others, this is what I am breeding for, the lighter colors.


----------



## nat (Dec 13, 2007)

well it definately shows!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 14, 2007)

He looks sooo awesome, but......HOW IS THAT 5 MONTHS OLD!!!!!!
it's a freakin giant, he'll probably out grow any of the tegus on this forum


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 14, 2007)

I know of one male out of my stock last year that reached 40 inches in one year. It looks like Jasper is trying to catch him, he is well on his way.


----------



## reptileszz (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi, I have no idea why Jasper is as big as he is. He is a good eater but I am only feeding him what I am told is the normal diet. Today he has turkey (with vitamins and calcium mixed in), smelts chopped up and some leftover corn thrown in cause it was there.

Thanks for all the compliments. I am going to measure him again today. At last measurement 2 weeks ago he was 33"!






Carole


----------

